

Scientists slow down the speed of light travelling in free space - known
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/01/150123144158.htm

======
onaclov2000
If By reshaping,they slowed a photon, is a photon the optimal shape in nature,
or could you speed it up by reshaping?

